# PfMgrApi.dll not found



## booduboo (Feb 6, 2008)

Upon signing on I get the PfMgrApi.dll not found message. I can continue but every few minutes or seconds I get booted off the internet and lose all any any information.
Any idea how to reinstall this file or lear this problem
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think this is a part of your Intel network driver package. I'd suggest downloading the network drivers and reinstalling them.


----------

